# Acupuncture



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, my bf & I are waiting for second treatment of icsi, unfortunately the first cycle was unsuccessful.

We received our appointment yesterday for January so both getting excited again now.

Have been told that acupuncture is good for helping with fertility, has anyone tried it during icsi? If so how often should we do it and at what stage of the icsi treatment?

Thanks

Carly


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd also like to know whether it helps, I'm likely to start ivf or icsi at end of march beginning of April, I'm going to try reflexology after new year and am tempted to try acupuncture x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, 
I've not had it yet but booked it for tomorrow after (hopefully!!!) ET. There have been studies indicating it increases implantation rate when done on the same day as ET, I think it's meant to make the body more receptive. I know some ladies have used it throughout their cycle, and apparently it can help with building a lining. I've also heard of men getting it to improve sperm but I don't know much about that. I kind of figured, the cost of one accupuncture session for the day of ET was worth it to know I had tried everything, plus it's meant to be relaxing. If I was better off then maybe I'd have done it throughout stims. It's a personal choice really. x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

p.s. you might get more response in the accupuncture section of the forum


----------

